# Meet Master Sergeant Soup Sandwich (POSER)



## wolf9848 (Oct 20, 2006)

You would've thought this guy would have at least done some research before showing up to Ft. Benning surrounded by Drill Sergeants.
This ain't Hell, but you can see it from here » Blog Archive » Meet Master Sergeant Soup Sandwich

View attachment 2251


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2011)

What a donkey....I'd love to see the amount he dumped at the US Cavalry Store for all that crap. Audie Murphy didn't have half that amount of decorations, and there are only a handful of people who earned 3 CIB's, none of whom are living now.


----------



## OfficerNgreen08 (Jun 21, 2011)

I love that he wasn't even smart enough to stay in the same branch of service,and the blouses dress pants with combat boots. What a douche...


----------



## sgthoskins (Mar 7, 2008)

That is World Class Fail... Seriously, I actually feel sorry for the kid. His parents failed horribly.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

I like some of the comments; here are a few of my favorites:



> 15 rows of medals, dude could kill you with his MIND.





> I think we've just found the right guy to advise the POTUS on the war in Libya.





> I wonder why he was half-stepping with the Jumpmaster wings. Why not Senior Master Jumper? Was he trying to show some restraint?


In addition to his completely unsat uniform, he also was wearing a green beret and bloused his dress trousers into tan combat boots! What a loser!


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2011)

Killjoy said:


> In addition to his completely unsat uniform, he also was wearing a green beret and bloused his dress trousers into tan combat boots! What a loser!


That's what amused me the most....the only service members authorized to wear bloused boots with the Class A or B uniform are Army Airborne/Air Assault, Air Force SP's, and Army MP's, so this donkey shows up at an Army base policed by MP's, not only with bloused boots with an abortion Class A uniform, but with bloused *desert* boots.


----------



## sgthoskins (Mar 7, 2008)

Delta784 said:


> That's what amused me the most....the only service members authorized to wear bloused boots with the Class A or B uniform are Army Airborne/Air Assault, Air Force SP's, and Army MP's, so this donkey shows up at an Army base policed by MP's, not only with bloused boots with an abortion Class A uniform, but with bloused *desert* boots.


It's a chic's jacket too.


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2011)

sgthoskins said:


> It's a chic's jacket too.


That's a correct Air Force Class A jacket (I prefer the old style also), the problem is the jackass didn't earn the right to wear it;

View attachment 2253


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

Come on now guys, go easy on him. He is "special", his mom told him so just last week!


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2011)

Someone researched his badges & ribbons;

Copy All!: Stolen Valor... Or Just Stupid?


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

I feel sorry for his "step dad"...the 28 yr old PFC that was graduating from OSUT, this story went virul in 2 days.It will follow him for the rest of his enlistment.


----------



## k12kop (May 24, 2005)

This guy is flat out sad and pathetic, I hope they burned thet jacket in front of him before frog hopping him out the main gate!


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Fuckin disgrace..they should bitchslap this kid back to his childhood and start all over.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

I've always been curious about the psychology of clowns like this. In this day and age, exposing frauds is only a few mouse clicks away and in this kid's case even the greenest private would have known something was definitely wrong with this guy. Its obvious that frauds wear the uniform to gain the (well deserved) respect and admiration that people serving in our armed forces receive. But if they're so desperate for acceptance, why not just enlist? Are the cowards? Unfit for military service? Mentally handicapped?

This is partially why I'm so down on airsoft enthusiasts; their obsession with duplicating the uniforms and weaponry of our armed forces is a little off-putting to me; to me it borders on frauds and whackerdom. If these guys are so obsessed with "playing" military, then enlist and do it for real! You get better toys!


----------



## retired2000 (Nov 10, 2008)

Everyday people never cease to amaze me. Got to ask yourself what the hell are they thinking????


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

> Are the cowards? Unfit for military service? Mentally handicapped?


Thats the Tripe Trifecta right there, I would say all three with heavy emphasis on the third.


----------



## sgthoskins (Mar 7, 2008)

7costanza said:


> Thats the Tripe Trifecta right there, I would say all three with heavy emphasis on the third.


You know that soup sandwich couldn't bang out a few pullups or pass the asvab.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

sgthoskins said:


> You know that soup sandwich couldn't bang out a few pullups or pass the asvab.


I would be shocked and impressed if he actually dressed himself. Wikipedia should have a pic of him when defining soup sammich.


----------



## ProudAmerican (Apr 23, 2005)

I call bullshit! This is a prank, and the guy is in on it.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

Y'all be hatin'. This kid's a bad mofo and my new hero.. Hell I think I saw a budweiser tucked in there too.... Haters.......


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Dude looks a little... Um... Challenged. That's me being nice... I'm turning over a new leaf. 

Just for today though.


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

Cowboy, what do you say we go down and grab some french blue shirts and lined pants for the M&G? No one will know.


----------

